# Niki Baby vs Small Lou Lou



## prettyyybizarrre

Hello everyone!
I have been eyeing the small Lou Lou in dark beige for months now. However, browsing through this forum I discovered the Niki baby bag and fell in love! I am really in to the smooth leather version. My style is more casual so I think that is why it is so appealing to me. The Lou Lou looks a lot more formal but I think it could be dressed down. If you all had to choose which would you get and why? I just really need some different perspectives to help me decide! Any input will be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## gbbeau

I'd choose the Loulou cuz I'm not a huge fan of the overall design of the Niki. The deep front pocket and the piping around the edges of the bag kinda throw me off... it gives me lunchbox vibes.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

gbbeau said:


> I'd choose the Loulou cuz I'm not a huge fan of the overall design of the Niki. The deep front pocket and the piping around the edges of the bag kinda throw me off... it gives me lunchbox vibes.


lol. I never thought about it like that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cly_forever

I am never a fan of the Loulou bag because of its square-ish silhoutte with somewhat weird corners. I personally do not find the Loulou flattering at all despite feeling its leather seems more durable than the Niki. Niki is a good everyday, classic-shaped flap bag, which could be used at work and for casual day out. My bodily contours would never work with the Loulou in whatever size, and I very much prefer a flap bag. 

It would be better to reflect on your own lifestyle, wardrobe, and built.


----------



## nycmeeb

i have a toy loulou and I actually think the shape of loulou bags are super cute! I love the slight puffiness of the bags and I've been drooling over the small loulou in dark beige ever since that color came out last fall. I think a major irk people have with loulou bags is the leather creasing, since it's so soft, so I would definitely recommend trying it on in-person to see how it looks on you and ensure you get a bag with no deep creases.


----------



## Mayde

..


----------



## HavPlenty

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have been eyeing the small Lou Lou in dark beige for months now. However, browsing through this forum I discovered the Niki baby bag and fell in love! I am really in to the smooth leather version. My style is more casual so I think that is why it is so appealing to me. The Lou Lou looks a lot more formal but I think it could be dressed down. If you all had to choose which would you get and why? I just really need some different perspectives to help me decide! Any input will be greatly appreciated! TIA!


The LouLou can be dressed down and is a great dat to evening bag. However, I just saw a lady in the store wearing a Niki Baby and it was the cutest thing. She wore it with jeans and a tee and it looked perfect. It was the black crinkly leather. Definitely stood out. 

I would choose the LouLou but I think you should go with what gives you that spark. You already said you fell in love with the Niki. 

I really stopped buying bags just because and focused on getting what I truly loved. It makes everything so much more fun because it truly is a joy to carry them.


----------



## HavPlenty

cly_forever said:


> I am never a fan of the Loulou bag because of its square-ish silhoutte with somewhat weird corners. I personally do not find the Loulou flattering at all despite feeling its leather seems more durable than the Niki. Niki is a good everyday, classic-shaped flap bag, which could be used at work and for casual day out. My bodily contours would never work with the Loulou in whatever size, and I very much prefer a flap bag.
> 
> It would be better to reflect on your own lifestyle, wardrobe, and built.


Well Lou Lou is a flap bag as well. It's just an envelope style. But I get what you mean overall. Do you have the medium or the baby?


----------



## cly_forever

HavPlenty said:


> Well Lou Lou is a flap bag as well. It's just an envelope style. But I get what you mean overall. Do you have the medium or the baby?



Oh yes, you are correct. The Loulou is a flap bag as well. Just the overall silhouette of the Loulou does not work for me. I prefer the Niki in the medium lambskin, as I have prefer more structured smaller bags.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Niki Baby because you said you want something more relaxed and casual.


----------



## chocolateolive

I have both and the advantage of the niki is that it has a back pocket for easy phone access.

Niki definitely wears a bit more casual.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

chocolateolive said:


> I have both and the advantage of the niki is that it has a back pocket for easy phone access.
> 
> Niki definitely wears a bit more casual.



Yes I definitely like the fact that the Niki has the back pocket!


----------



## foxgal

They are both great bags! I think the Loulou can look great casually and has a better ability to go day-to-night. The Nikki is more overall casual and I think better organization with the back pocket. So pick which is a bigger priority for you!


----------



## MissAnnaMarie

Hi! Not sure if you are still looking but I am selling my YSL Baby Niki in black crinkled leather if you’re interested! It’s in new condition- I’ve only worn it 2-3 times. I bought in Hawaii so it’s 20% less than the US. Sad to let her go bc she is gorgeous, but I got the LV multipochette in black empriente for my bday.. and I don’t need another black bag.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

MissAnnaMarie said:


> Hi! Not sure if you are still looking but I am selling my YSL Baby Niki in black crinkled leather if you’re interested! It’s in new condition- I’ve only worn it 2-3 times. I bought in Hawaii so it’s 20% less than the US. Sad to let her go bc she is gorgeous, but I got the LV multipochette in black empriente for my bday.. and I don’t need another black bag.


Thanks but I am really looking for the baby niki in dark beige with gold hardware. I have all the black bags I need as well!


----------



## lolosmama

prettyyybizarrre said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have been eyeing the small Lou Lou in dark beige for months now. However, browsing through this forum I discovered the Niki baby bag and fell in love! I am really in to the smooth leather version. My style is more casual so I think that is why it is so appealing to me. The Lou Lou looks a lot more formal but I think it could be dressed down. If you all had to choose which would you get and why? I just really need some different perspectives to help me decide! Any input will be greatly appreciated! TIA!


I have the same exact dilemma right now! I’m even eyeing the puffer.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

lolosmama said:


> I have the same exact dilemma right now! I’m even eyeing the puffer.



Funny you say that because here I am months later and have yet to make up my mind between the two.Prices have gone up and everything! I was looking at the puffer as well but I think I might be safe from that because I had the small black on black and ended up selling it. So, no sense in me going back to that style. Also, some YouTubers mentioned that the puffiness can give off a more fall/winter vibe and I definitely want year round appeal!


----------



## lolosmama

You had the black on black puffer? 
I definitely can see it being a colder weather bag. I don’t see myself grabbing that during the warmer months. I have yet to make a decision. I think the Lou Lou looks better in size small but I’m afraid it might be too small for what I’m looking for.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

lolosmama said:


> You had the black on black puffer?
> I definitely can see it being a colder weather bag. I don’t see myself grabbing that during the warmer months. I have yet to make a decision. I think the Lou Lou looks better in size small but I’m afraid it might be too small for what I’m looking for.


Yes I did have the black on black puffer in the small size. I think it is a good size for what I usually carry but it didn't really go with my wardrobe. I think the toy puffer would have been a better look for me. I agree with you that the LouLou looks better in the small size. I just wish it didn't have that divider taking up space!


----------

